# Under $20k new skiff



## Millenite (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey guys I’m sure this has been discussed lots on here because I have read a lot but here goes. I’m looking for a new bmt in the 16-18’ range for less than 20k. I will be using in lakes in SC and inshore in the Charleston area. I would like to keep it pretty simple and would want to have maybe 2 other people with me at times. I thought I was decided on a LT25 but after reading on here they seem kinda scary for a boat to take my 6yo fishing on. I have looked at every boat I could find and would like any suggestions (especially from Charleston, Columbia area).


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Millenite said:


> Hey guys I’m sure this has been discussed lots on here because I have read a lot but here goes. I’m looking for a new bmt in the 16-18’ range for less than 20k. I will be using in lakes in SC and inshore in the Charleston area. I would like to keep it pretty simple and would want to have maybe 2 other people with me at times. I thought I was decided on a LT25 but after reading on here they seem kinda scary for a boat to take my 6yo fishing on. I have looked at every boat I could find and would like any suggestions (especially from Charleston, Columbia area).


Spend 5k more and buy a Drake outlaw.


----------



## Millenite (Dec 21, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> Spend 5k more and buy a Drake outlaw.


I haven’t seen those but they look nice! What makes them better than a Skimmer or Ankona that are on budget though?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Millenite said:


> I haven’t seen those but they look nice! What makes them better than a Skimmer or Ankona that are on budget though?


Go see one and ride it,you may like it .stable as hell ,poles great and fit and finish is best out.im bias though


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Looked at the you mentioned and there was no comparison for quality.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Check these out... New, great price, great company, and very capable skiff
https://www.beavertailskiffs.com/inventory/2020-bt-micro/


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

This comes in brand new for half your budget. It won't be a quiet boat and as a true flat bottom won't ride as well as a boat with a little V, but it may meet your needs. 

https://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/d/deland-16-griff-craft-side-console/7040621151.html


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Millenite said:


> Hey guys I’m sure this has been discussed lots on here because I have read a lot but here goes. I’m looking for a new bmt in the 16-18’ range for less than 20k. I will be using in lakes in SC and inshore in the Charleston area. I would like to keep it pretty simple and would want to have maybe 2 other people with me at times. I thought I was decided on a LT25 but after reading on here they seem kinda scary for a boat to take my 6yo fishing on. I have looked at every boat I could find and would like any suggestions (especially from Charleston, Columbia area).


Not new but the best deal on here in a long time IMO..........

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...hp-2-stroke-custom-kevlar-time-capsule.73734/


----------



## Millenite (Dec 21, 2019)

Those are some nice boats, but I am still looking hard at the gheenoe lt25. Mainly due to price. Has anyone tried one and are they as bad or dangerous as some make them out to be? I think most 16’ microskiffs are not really made for a lot of chop no matter what they cost.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Buddy has one rigged with 25-hp Yamaha 4S. His also has the coffin box (mounted perpendicular) and poling platform. I've fished on it several times and have also fished with a couple other friends on their LT25s. Trolling motor on bow with battery forward and Power-Pole Micro. Fish-catching machine.

Very quiet, you can float right on top of fish. Stable but you do have to coordinate movement. I've poled his and that last statement is especially true when poling or someone will go swimming. Economical to run. Top speed with two big guys is mid-20s.

I've been in some bigger surf in one and plenty of chop. It will pound and get you wet. The keys are watching the weather and staying as shallow as possible (close to the shore). I wouldn't take one out in 15+ knot winds.

That said, if you launch close to the areas you want to fish and know its limitations, they are a cool little boat. You don't want to be crossing Charleston Harbor, but if you're fishing the creeks or sheltered bays it's worth a look. I'd definitely ride one first.

That said, the Dolphin Net 30 linked is a great skiff and very stable for your son. Probably won't last long. A late model Beavertail Micro is also a great choice. Another option would be a welded modified V jon boat. No worries about oysters, and will get you into some really skinny water.

Good luck with your search and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I would also look at the Dolphin Renegade Net30 mentioned. It's used but a heck of a boat. Eats chop better than most in its size. Night and day better than any gheenoe in my opinion. Don't be scared of a used yamaha 2 stroke either. Easy to fix and generally very reliable.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I’ve owned two Gheenoe’s and have fished an LT25 extensively... I would not own another and especially if I was fishing with a young child. I’ll probably take some slack, but a Gheenoe is a basically a canoe with a motor. That being said, if I had a $20k budget, I would buy that dolphin in a heartbeat!!!! That skiff can hang with any HB, Chittum or Maverick 95% of the time for a fraction of the price tag on those bad boys! Also, that Yammi 70hp is basically indestructible and really easy to work on yourself. Good luck with your search! 
Ps: the outlaw is another amazing skiff, just a smaller, more micro style platform.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

You’re not fishing a Gheenoe with two other people plus yourself...if that’s a deal breaker then buy something else.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

You might be able to get the new Ankona Advent for under 20k but you will have to cut out some nice options. I think they start at about 22k with a 50hp tohatsu. I’m running mine with a 40hp Honda and it’s a great skiff. Let me know if you have any questions I might be able to answer


----------



## Utley Duckling (Dec 30, 2019)

Millenite said:


> Hey guys I’m sure this has been discussed lots on here because I have read a lot but here goes. I’m looking for a new bmt in the 16-18’ range for less than 20k. I will be using in lakes in SC and inshore in the Charleston area. I would like to keep it pretty simple and would want to have maybe 2 other people with me at times. I thought I was decided on a LT25 but after reading on here they seem kinda scary for a boat to take my 6yo fishing on. I have looked at every boat I could find and would like any suggestions (especially from Charleston, Columbia area).


I just bought a Hog Island (Rotomold) Skiff w Tohatsu 50/35 jet. Its fun and supposedly indestructible....I will let you know as that's my specialty. Came in quite a bit under $20k w trailer new...and you can find some good used options.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-skull-island-technical-poling-skiff.72546/

This is also a pretty good deal for a very nice capable boat under $20k


----------



## Millenite (Dec 21, 2019)

Anybody know a general price range on the towees? They look like a heavy duty gheenoe and could be a perfect setup with the tiller, casting platform, and seadek. I tried contacting but haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't rush into a boat you're not comfortable with. Stay patient and keep saving your nickles and dimes until the right opportunity comes along. I waited for the better part of a year until I found my skiff in the same price range you're looking in...


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Had 2 Geenoes. Both Lt 25. One with 15. Last raptor with 25. Great creek boats Not for bays or inland waterway if have kid on board. Stable and poles great. outlaw is great but gonna cost close to 30 if u get any good options.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Talk to the folks at Ankona. Plenty of options at that price range.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Millenite said:


> Hey guys I’m sure this has been discussed lots on here because I have read a lot but here goes. I’m looking for a new bmt in the 16-18’ range for less than 20k. I will be using in lakes in SC and inshore in the Charleston area. I would like to keep it pretty simple and would want to have maybe 2 other people with me at times. I thought I was decided on a LT25 but after reading on here they seem kinda scary for a boat to take my 6yo fishing on. I have looked at every boat I could find and would like any suggestions (especially from Charleston, Columbia area).


Here's your boat for under $20k with new aluminum trailer and Yamaha power.
This boat is factory direct by B&B Boats in Orlando, Fl. Call (407) 299-2190 or email at [email protected] for pricing and details. This boat is very stable, dry, and zero hull slap.

Specifications:

-Length: 17'2"
-Beam: 6'6"
-Draft: 7" 
-Weight: Apx. 500lbs


----------

